# Lenovo S110 keyboard not working with acpi enabled



## Criosphinx (Feb 2, 2020)

Installed FreeBSD 12.1 on this old netbook, works fine except for the keyboard.

With acpi enabled the keyboard stops working after the boot menu.

The output of `dmesg | grep atk`

```
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbdc0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 12.
```

Reading the man pages for acpi I tried adding:

`debug.acpi.disabled="isa"`

to /boot/loader.conf

Still not working. Is it possible to make it work without completely disabling acpi?


----------



## George (Feb 3, 2020)

Your keyboard is recognozid as a non plug-and-play ISA keyboard. 

I think that the atkbdc driver then tells you that with FreeBSD 12 and later, it will no longer give hardware support for these kind of keyboards.

I would keep debug.acpi.isa enabled.


----------

